# Einbinden von Freetype2 in Win2000 Server / Apache2.0.44 / PHP4.3.1



## daries (19. August 2003)

Guten Abend da draußen!

Nun wie alle hoffe ich hier die Antwort auf mein Problem zu bekommen...

Also: 
Ich habe unter Windows 2000 Server einen Apache der Version 2.0.44 laufen. PHP Version 4.3.1 ist darin eingebunden und funktioniert einwandfrei. 
Da ich nun in einem Projekt zum ersten mal mit Grafikfunktionen konfrontiert wurde, hab ich seit neuestem die GD-Lib (2.0.  oder höher ... ka welche genau) zusätzlich eingebunden. 
Für die Funktion imagefttext() muss ich allerdings nun auch noch die Freetype 2 Lib einbinden. 

Ich habe allerdings keinen blassen Schimmer wie ich das mache...

Wenn irgendjemand ein gutes HowTo kennt oder mir grad kurz erklären könnte, wie ich das anstelle, wäre ich wieder ein Stückchen weiter.

greetz | daries


----------



## Christian Fein (22. August 2003)

Unter Linux könnt ich dir da weitehelfen.
Unter Windows hat mann die MS TrueType fonts und benötigt eigentlich keine Freetype Biblothek.

Dadurch das PHP eigentlich auf unix/linux  - apache genutzt wird könnte sein das die dokumentation davon ausgeht das du dies nutzen musst.

aber wie gesagt: 
das ist jetzt etwas wie ein Schuss ins Blaue


----------



## daries (22. August 2003)

Hi!

Also das Problem ist, das er ausdrücklich nach der Freetype 2 Lib verlangt:

Warning: imagefttext(): No FreeType 2 support in this PHP build in C:\WebDevelopment\dmap_final\createimage4.php on line 275



Wenn ich mir die PHP-Konfiguration mit phpinfo() ausgeben lasse bringt er mir aber folgendes:

GD Support  enabled  
GD Version  2.0 or higher  
FreeType Support  enabled  
FreeType Linkage  with freetype  
JPG Support  enabled  
PNG Support  enabled  
WBMP Support  enabled  

Wodran hängt das? Ich hab jetzt die Lib heruntergelden, muss sie aber noch kompilieren... hab das mit GNUmake versucht...ging nicht .
Hab dann extra den Compiler LCC-Win32 draufgemacht, geht auch nicht. 
In beiden fällen verpeilt der die Verzeichnispfade und kriegt nix mehr geregelt...

Kennt jemand vielleicht eine Quelle wo ich freetype 2 schon als DDL für PHP herbekomme? 

Achtung: Ich weiß, das dem Zip-Paket von freetype.org eine DLL beiliegt, aber mit der kann PHP nix anfangen...

Hoffe weiterhin auf eure klugen Antworten...   

greetz | daries


----------



## won_gak (22. August 2003)

Wenn du die DLL hast, ist doch schon mal alles gut. Du musst die Library nur noch in die php.ini eintragen (soweit ich weiß). Ich guck mal nach...

MfG


----------



## won_gak (22. August 2003)

LoadModule module_module "c:/sonstwo/*.dll"

Die genauen Bezeichnungen kannst du der README von Freetype2 entnehmen.


----------



## daries (22. August 2003)

Also, hab versucht die DLL so einzubinden. 
Der Server fährt einwandfrei hoch. 

Ich bekomme beim ausführen meines Skripts jetzt folgenden Fehler:

Fatal error: Call to undefined function: imagecreatefrompng() in C:\WebDevelopment\paradome\dmap_final\createimage4.php on line 53

Hat mich auch gewundert   

Hab mal phpinfo() ausgeführt und siehe da, er schmeißt fast alle Extensions über Board...    

Nun hab ich wohl ne Freetype 2 lib, aber keine GD-Lib mehr, kann also noch nicht mal testen obs funktioniert....supi!

hab daraufhin mal versucht das modul direkt im Apache einzubinden. (War ja nur ein Versuch...) Der mag die DLL allerdings garnicht und sagt nur, das er dem Aurfruf nicht Folge leisten kann. Somit kam er dabei noch nichtmal mehr hoch...

Langsam wird das echt schwer....

Wäre bereit alles wieder runterzuschmeißen und komplett neu aufzusetzen....

Hoffe darauf, dass irgendwer das schonmal gemacht hat unter Windows und freue mich auf ein kleines HowTo Eurerseits...

thanks for everything

greetz | daries


----------

